# Cruising Texas



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hope everyone is well. Still cruising the border country. In Alpine today. Seen some nice alfalfa fields (irragated of course) in Fabens. Also some huge Pecan orchards. Got a picture of an old IH baler with a motor on it that I will post. It was just sitting off the road and in a bare spot. Lots of cattle as we wnt wet through Alpine, Marathon, and Sanderson. Lots of cattle but nothing but open road and some hills. Had to stop and wait at Sanderson for a road race practice to pass through. They close the state highway this Saturday for a 160 car road race. Speeds in one group surpases 180 + mph. Take care...enjoying 87 degress while back home was cold and rainy yesterday.


----------

